# Random restarts on play



## timlind53 (Jan 27, 2011)

My Tivo Bolt Vox has been randomly restarting when attempting to play a recorded show. It's very odd and hasn't been a problem in the past. It seems to be when a program is recording but doesn't always happen. Sometimes not a single time during a day then the next day it will be fairly constant.

My first thought was a problem with the hard drive but if we access these same recorded programs from our other TiVo or from our Bolt Mini in the bedroom I can't get the restart to happen on the TiVo Bolt that contains the recorded program.

I found some instructions on the Weaknees.com web site to test the hard drive without opening the case. I followed them EXACTLY but the unit does not enter a test mode. It just returns to the main screen. Is there a way of testing the HD without removing it from the case so I can remove that as a possible issue?

I'm using the newer interface and not the classic interface.

Any suggestions?
Tim near Seattle


----------



## pdimarzio (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been having the same problem in the last week or two and came here to see if it was universal. My perspective: the box is restarting if it cannot play the commercial that Tivo seems to now have placed at the beginning of every recording. It's as if the box wants to go to the network to grab the commercial, can't, and restarts. Last night it happened three times in a row but I believe I was trying to play too quickly after the reboot, because once I waited a time (watched some Netflix) and tried again - no problem.

ADDED: researching similar threads this is in fact the issue, many are having it. Workarounds are to close the network before playing, or (I like this one better):

_I have found once you have selected a recorded program to watch, immediately push the skip button on the remote to bypass the preroll add and prevent the system crash._​


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

A better solution is to call TiVo and ask them to remove the pre-roll ads from your dvr.


----------



## pdimarzio (Jun 30, 2008)

pfiagra said:


> A better solution is to call TiVo and ask them to remove the pre-roll ads from your dvr.


I've seen some members post success on that, others not... but worth the call I'll give it a try! Thanks.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Might be related.

Constant reboots - after upgrade to 21.10.1.v11-USC-11-849?


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

1. Call TiVo and ask them to remove the ads because of the reboots. 2. Hit the skip button right after hitting Play on recorded shows.

Bolt reboots when trying to play any recorded shows


----------

